# 9mm rounds for hiking



## FredtheOD (4 d ago)

I conceal carry a Hellcat when I hike, I am looking for a round that would give me the best chance with a larger animal. I know a 10mm would be better, but those are too big for me to conceal carry. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

About as good as any out there. I've used the 40 S&W and they perform as expected. Make sure the gun is rated for +P and it likes the 147 grain, all of them don't.
Underwood 147 Hard Cast


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my hiking partner. S&W 3" 629.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A Charters Arms Bulldog in 44 spl. is a good round for large animals. North Carolina usually black bears is the biggest that could pose a threat, rarely Elk More likely feral dogs, snakes, rabid raccoon.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Any decent penetrating JHP design should do. Even bears have been taken down with 9mm...admittedly they emptied the magazine, but it has been done. 
For most wild animals in North America 9mm would do, excepting BIG bear and moose. 
Down here my tromping around the woods gun is a .38 snub, with the first two loaded with snake shot.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)




----------



## tws3b2 (11 d ago)

My Daughter just finished hiking the trails in all 42 N C state parks. All in less than 2 years. She post short videos of the hikes on YouTube.
All she carries is a can of mace. Never had to use it.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I'd try Honey Badger in 9mm.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

FredtheOD said:


> I conceal carry a Hellcat when I hike, I am looking for a round that would give me the best chance with a larger animal. I know a 10mm would be better, but those are too big for me to conceal carry. Any suggestions would be appreciated.





FredtheOD said:


> I conceal carry a Hellcat when I hike, I am looking for a round that would give me the best chance with a larger animal. I know a 10mm would be better, but those are too big for me to conceal carry. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


If you're looking for a Hellcat sized weapon that's easy to conceal then your choices are going to be limited. For what it's worth why would you need to conceal carry while hiking unless open carry is illegal in your state? If it is you shouldn't have any problems with a full size all steel 1911 in 45 ACP or even 10mm. They're flatter then those big 44 revolvers, hold more rounds and because they're all steel the recoil is not too bad. A lot also depends on the large animals that are in your area? If it's a 600 to 1000 lb. grizzly bear with a 9mm all you may succeed in doing is pissing him off. Unless you're an extremely good shot and can put a few 9mm's into the charging bears head. Not an easy thing to do.

Just about any big gun can be concealed especially in a shoulder holster. I've done it many times under a loose fitting long or even short sleeve shirt. Either vertical or horizontal. That would probably be your best bet as you want the most powerful round/gun that you can accurately shoot.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If there is the chance of encountering large and dangerous animals, I would really question the use of a 9mm handgun for my defense. If a semi-auto is your preference, I would give some serious consideration to something along the lines of a Glock 20 stoked with the most powerful 10mm loads available for dangerous game. Barring that, a quality .44 Magnum would be a good place to start, again with the best hunting loads you can find. What the Glock 20 gives you is lighter weight, decent accuracy, quicker return fire rate, and sixteen rounds before empty. I would not want to trust my life to a 9mm pistol against a dangerous wild animal who wants to "make his day" with my hide.


----------



## FredtheOD (4 d ago)

tony pasley said:


> A Charters Arms Bulldog in 44 spl. is a good round for large animals. North Carolina usually black bears is the biggest that could pose a threat, rarely Elk More likely feral dogs, snakes, rabid raccoon.


NC is mostly where I hike, so black bears are my biggest worry. Just trying to be as prepared as I can be


----------



## tws3b2 (11 d ago)

FredtheOD said:


> NC is mostly where I hike, so black bears are my biggest worry. Just trying to be as prepared as I can be


My Daughter came across a black bear in a N C state park while hiking. She sit and watched it foraging in a field for about 40min. It just wondered off. The park ranger said they show up now and then. No problems.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I trail ride all over the mountains in Western North Carolina. I carry a 1911a1 . The biggest concerns I have are feral dogs and coyote packs. Sounds of hooves scare off most wild animals Proper food storage and garbage disposal keeps most of the rest away at campsites.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The only time I have known of bears getting dangerous is if she has cubs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> If there is the chance of encountering large and dangerous animals, I would really question the use of a 9mm handgun for my defense.


Yes, if you are worried about animals, I'd for sure have something bigger than 9mm. No doubt. I am surprised at all the suggestions that say it is fine.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

FredtheOD said:


> NC is mostly where I hike, so black bears are my biggest worry. Just trying to be as prepared as I can be


I looked up the weight of black bears and it ranges from 150 to 500 lbs. Given the fact that unless you have a well placed shot the average handgun round will not stop a human. That being said bigger is always better. Like Some others have said if you come across a bear and it's not a threat to you just leave it alone. Black bears are typically non aggressive animals and will only attack unless provoked.


tony pasley said:


> I trail ride all over the mountains in Western North Carolina. I carry a 1911a1 . The biggest concerns I have are feral dogs and coyote packs. Sounds of hooves scare off most wild animals Proper food storage and garbage disposal keeps most of the rest away at campsites.


We have a real lot of javelina and coyote packs at times you see them every day. Sometimes they walk about 75 to 100 feet away from us. We just stand there real still and they just walk by. That does not mean to not be prepared and not have a gun handy. Wild animals can be unpredictable if they sense that you are a threat they may come after you. However instances of it are rare as we'd be hearing about it more.


----------



## tws3b2 (11 d ago)

tony pasley said:


> The only time I have known of bears getting dangerous is if she has cubs.


And, In a N C state park you shoot a black bear or anything else you gonna have a lot question to answer. Better have some good answers.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I always have North Carolina state law on my side. It is law you can use deadly force to protect livestock. Unless I am riding in a preserve I am safe still have to answer questions if a park ranger is anywhere around but I have my answer.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

tws3b2 said:


> And, In a N C state park you shoot a black bear or anything else you gonna have a lot question to answer. Better have some good answers.


I don't shoot snakes either if I come across them out in the desert even the rattlesnakes. Unless of course I accidentally stumble upon it, it's within striking distance and appears to be about to strike. I've yet to find myself in that situation. Rattlesnakes like temperature's in the 80's and that's when they're most active. The tend to be non aggressive saving their venom for prey that they can eat. But still you have to watch where you walk, with your ears and eyes wide open, you don't want to startle them by surprise. In all the time I've spent out in the desert I've only come across one, that someone had killed with a shovel, it's head lying next to it. We met the person who killed it on one of the trails. He and another man were panning for gold. I could have hiked right past some of them and not have even known it. Getting bit by one is a serious matter and you will require hospitalization.


----------



## tws3b2 (11 d ago)

According to N C Wildlife there has never been a unprovoked black bear attack on humans in N C.
Human attack is by far much more likely .


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

2 legged varmints are dangerous because they have the advantage of you having not much chance of help. In the mountains what we call cash croppers are the most dangerous, then the thieves.


----------



## FredtheOD (4 d ago)

tws3b2 said:


> to N C Wildlife there has never been a unprovoked black bear attack on humans in N C.Human attack is by far much more likely .


Unfortunately, that is why I now conceal carry. My wife and I almost in a situation where it could have been an issue and a long way from help. I was determined not to be in that position again.


----------



## tws3b2 (11 d ago)

Maybe Black Bears should have the Carry Permits.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here ya go. Just came across this article by accident:

  

*The Best Bear Gun?*










The Best Bear Gun? | Gun Talk News


I took an adventure into my own hands, selecting bear country as the destination. I'm not pursuing Kodiak brown bear, but it's not lost on me that surprising...




www.guntalk.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

http://imgur.com/iK690Wj




http://imgur.com/m5IZCZf


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I bet the one quits using that honey shampoo


----------



## Lucky1 (Jan 2, 2022)

unless it is spring time when mothers have cubs there is no worry.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

According to USA Today

Black bears are dangerous wild animals that can act aggressively when threatened; yet there are a very low number of fatal bear attacks yearly. There is an average of *ONE* fatal black bear attack in North America every year, according to AZ Animals, which lists a total of 16 fatal attacks since 2010.Sep 20, 2022









Are black bears dangerous? Here's what to do if you see one in the wild.


Black bears can be dangerous wild animals, but they rarely attack or kill campers. Follow these guides to stay safe during a black bear encounter.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Lucky1 said:


> unless it is spring time when mothers have cubs there is no worry.


Wrong the cubs stay with the mother 3 to 6 months.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Cypher said:


> According to USA Today
> 
> Black bears are dangerous wild animals that can act aggressively when threatened; yet there are a very low number of fatal bear attacks yearly. There is an average of *ONE* fatal black bear attack in North America every year, according to AZ Animals, which lists a total of 16 fatal attacks since 2010.Sep 20, 2022
> 
> ...


Did they bother to say how many mauling there were?


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

tony pasley said:


> Did they bother to say how many mauling there were?


I posted a link to the article, perhaps read it. 

I live in Colorado I can think of three Bear attacks that have happened in this state since I got here in 1992


----------



## Lucky1 (Jan 2, 2022)

you are more likely to have a vending machine fall on you as you walk by it, than get attacked by a bear.


----------



## FredtheOD (4 d ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Here ya go. Just came across this article by accident:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Idea of the 10 mm... I have tried the springfield, but it is just to big for me to handle... I have smaller hands. I have thought about the glock 29 or 20.


----------



## FredtheOD (4 d ago)

Lucky1 said:


> you are more likely to have a vending machine fall on you as you walk by it, than get attacked by a bear.


I understand that... just want to be prepared should unlikely event happen


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome to the internet Fred. Sounds like you got the response I figured you would. Probably most are not wrong, just not what you asked for, and gave your reasons as to why some options aren't in your wheel house.
9MM is a low end for bear, cats of any size, or some other things, but so are most pistol calibers, and as long as you aren't going to cross paths with a grizzly, you should do fine with a hard cast for most any other US critter. 
I particularly enjoyed the "you chances of running into a problems are little and less" responses. Statistically, there is no reason at all to arm yourself. Some of us just have no intentions of being a statistic. LOL
Enjoy your quest and don't let some of the responses discourage you. This is a pretty good place overall, and the kind of stuff goes on everywhere.
Happy researching.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

FredtheOD said:


> Otherwise you're better off carrying a brick./


Sorry - the anti brick movement is strengthening


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Outpost Fishing in Canada Black Bears came every day. They could be scared away with just a shout......usially. We had one big male that didn't. I hit him with two blasts of Bear spray and that was that. However I was covered by my Son with a 12 gauge loaded with slugs and No.4 Buckshot. Shotgun and M-1 Garand went with us every year for 25 years now. I understand the M-1 is ruled out now. I may have posted these before.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

FredtheOD said:


> I like the Idea of the 10 mm... I have tried the springfield, but it is just to big for me to handle... I have smaller hands. I have thought about the glock 29 or 20.


I also like the 10mm for woods activities and were I to get one, it would almost certainly be a gen4 Glock 20.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Lucky1 said:


> you are more likely to have a vending machine fall on you as you walk by it, than get attacked by a bear.


Yeah, but the vending machine ain't gonna eat your a$$ piece by piece.

I've never had an encounter with any type of kind of bear. But, if I do, I'm going to assume that he wants to do more than just shake hands.


----------

